
Show HN: AllOrigins – Pull content from any page as JSON via API - hezag
http://allorigins.pw/
======
jerluc
@OP: FYI I'm getting mixed content errors with the example fetch because the
AllOrigins page itself is served over HTTPS, but the backend call is going to
HTTP. May be a good idea to swap that out.

~~~
hezag
Fixed, thanks for pointing it out!

------
prohor
Convenient. Can the sample endpoint
([http://allorigins.pw/get?url=](http://allorigins.pw/get?url=)) be used by
pages or do I need to deploy it myself?

How about CORS version instead of JSONP?

~~~
hezag
A CORS version is planned! And yes, you can use the sample endpoint in your
pages.

------
mistermann
If I put the following in the "Try it yourself!" box:

[http://www.stockhouse.com/companies/bullboard/t.y/yellow-
med...](http://www.stockhouse.com/companies/bullboard/t.y/yellow-media-
limited)

....should I be seeing anything in the "Example json output" box?

~~~
hezag
Yep [http://i.imgur.com/nwMgL4o.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/nwMgL4o.jpg)

------
anilgulecha
Interesting go-around to CORS.

There's a reason browser's have same-origin protections: to stop spammy
behavior and protect against malintent by original or injected scripts.

This service will be fine for a bit, but once it's used for the above
purposes, it'll end up in blocklists.

------
fiatjaf
Good to have that. CORS!

